# Toggi boot sizing



## Ranyhyn (26 June 2011)

Hi - entering the mine field of toggi boots!!!

I am a 6.5 ideally - reading some bumf on Toggi boots is suggests sizes aren't regular (so a Toggi size 6 is NOT a standard size 6) so best to go a size UP and that should fit.

Does anyone have them who can help?  These are off ebay so no chance to try on


----------



## 0ldmare (26 June 2011)

Don't know, but bumping as I'd like to know too. I would like to buy a pair for my neice who takes a 6.5, don't know whether to buy a 6 or a 7. She's in the US so changing them would be an issue!


----------



## JodesFG (26 June 2011)

I'm generally a 6.5 but always buy 7's with Toggi. For some reason, I find they are smaller than other boots.


----------



## rambling (26 June 2011)

I have Toggi Calgary and would say the foot size is normal , the instep and ankle is snug on me but very comfy once its on . 

I have short ,fat legs and size 6 feet and they are the only long boots that fit.


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 June 2011)

Argh so the jury is out!!  I tried my friends size 6 Canyons on today and they fit fine - despite retails saying toggi were small sizes BUT I now have a chice, buy the 6 from a private seller with no refund policy OR buy a larger size from an ebay shop with a returns policy - the private sale MIGHT save me a fiver or so but tbh with the hassel of re-selling them if they don't fit...might as well buy from the shop seller!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (26 June 2011)

Just to throw a spanner in the works, I'm an 8 and just bought a pair of Toggi Extreme paddock boots and the 7 fits nicely, the 8 was too big!


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 June 2011)

*cries*


----------



## 0ldmare (26 June 2011)

Oh poop, thought I was there then. But no


----------



## Dubsie (27 June 2011)

Depends on the style of the boot.  I've wide feet with high instep, daughter narrow feet not such a high instep, both size 6.  She can wear their long boots, I can't get them on.  I could wear their short boots with a zip, she finds them uncomfortable, and prefers the pull on ones, but I can't get the pull on ones on my feet!


----------



## criso (27 June 2011)

Me and two friends have the Toggi Calgary and we all needed a size up from our usual size - I usually take a size 39 but needed the 40 in them.
Found the calf quite generous though.


----------



## Vizslak (28 June 2011)

I'm a 5.5 and have a pair of 5's and a pair of 6's! They both fit, the 5's are harder to get on but fit in the foot better although with thick socks in winter they are nearly impossible to get on (but perfect once on!)...hence the pair of 6's which I'm still wearing this time of year and are perfectly comfy and no rubs from walking in them even though they are a tad sloppy in the foot. So, the choice is yours really! If it helps I think if I buy another pair I will go 6's again because its just easier than faffing if I have thick shooting socks on and they are ok with thinner socks too (I expected blisters!). So go for 7's is my advice!


----------



## jroz (28 June 2011)

I have the Toggi Canyons, size 39. I have a normal amount of room around the toes.  I normally wear a (US) 7.5 or 8.


----------



## Ranyhyn (28 June 2011)

Well they should arrive anytime soon so hopefully I can give you my opinion (or else, offer them to someone else !!!)


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 July 2011)

The size 6 is NOT a size 6.

Nuff said *cries*


----------

